# Delaware County Game Warden



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd like to give him a shout out... This am I hit Alum Creek Marina Docks after droppin family member at airport.. Anyway, as I was unloading gear from my jeep I saw " The Warden" truck pull into parking lot... I won't lie, even though all previous experiences with getting checked have gone smoothly, always playing by the rules, I still had the "ohh great" thought kick through my head.... 
Fast Fwd a few, he comes to check , being law enforcement , I immediately address a "side kick" I legally had with me, this was handle very professionally.... I went on to show fishing tag an that was it. 
I do have to say he is a cool dude, polite, wasn't in a hurry. I struck up a conversation with him in which he fully indulged in...
I am glad to see them out checking up, my first experience with this warden which is surprising given how often I fish and hunt Delaware county. Wish I would have gotten his name for reference 

Nonetheless just wanted to post my positive experience, and give credit where it's due. 

FYI Alum is opening up nicely!

Cheers,


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

How did you do at the docks? they have been slow this past year.
Did the cove still have ice or open?


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nothing this am or yesterday eve.. Few times before that it was on with good crappie. Cove is wide open as is west side of south pool


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

In my experience most game wardens are good guys. I think they do a good job here in ohio. Probably a pretty thankless job.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I just wish they would make routine rounds to the tailwaters in their county. Seems like common sense. In the past two seasons I have hit Deer Creek a ton of times and the bank is lined with people like they're having a trout release or something. Not once have I seen anyone checking people.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Chad I think you most likely met officer Eldred he checked me at alum last week. He is our morrow county guy but they work in other counties. I've met him at our hunter ed courses cool guy I've talked hunting and fishing with him quite a bit. He's new but he is what we need more of for sure. If you want his contact info I can give it to ya.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Got checked by him earlier in the year by the spillway, very nice guy. Glad to see he is out and about.


----------



## nhogan171 (Mar 17, 2013)

Talked to him at oshay yesterday assuming it was the same officer he said he was at alum earlier Very nice guy! Said he used to be a watercraft officer in sandusky


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im 57 yrs old and have to say Ive never had a bad experience with any game warden they've always been nice and polite but Ive never gave them a reason not to be they check my license and talk a little did have 1 check my gun once in deer season to see if it was plugged so alot depend s on the way you act on how you will be treated seen 2 wardens walk into a secluded pond once and bust 4-5 people fishing with no license the people did give them a hard time so they got hard back took all their fishing equipment too which was'nt much Zebco 202's and cheap stuff so they wasn't out much lol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Chad i saw you at Marina talking to him. That is the Delaware County officer his name is Maurice Irish and is a stand up guy. Talked with him the last 2 weekends last week quite awhile at Alum spillway. Asked about concerns around the county and listened with interest to what was said. Glad to hear he stopped by Oshay also yesterday. He gave me a card and his cell number to call if problems. His office phone is 614-644-3929 ext.1225. Email is [email protected] wont give out his cell without asking him which i will do when i see him again. Met the Morrow county officer as well and is also a very nice and willing to listen guy. They said they will be busy checking the areas this spring.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

glad to see them out and about....none have a reason to be rude unless given it to them first....I appreciate ALL law enforcement.....a thankless job by too many.....but not me 
I think just the law offenders ....play by the rules and there shouldn't be a bad experience .....I welcome the check


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I completely agree, why I wanted to share the experience! Troy thanks for the info man... We as sportsman are their eyes in the field ... He did state anything seen of illegal activity to call the 1(800) poaching line an gather as much info for them to follow up with , vehicle description plate etc.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Those guys are just like you and me, they are out there doing what they get paid to do. They are understaffed and under paid in my opinion just like the rest of the LE world. Most are nice and and have figured out that they are better off making friends than enemies, but as in every profession you will have a few bad apples. Remember, as with most things in life, your attitude is generaly what dictates how you are treated.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Agree they are understaffed and underpaid. They cover alot of ground. I met 2 of them several times at Galena. They never asked me for anything other than to inquire about how the fishing was going. I noticed they were traveling together, so after the 3rd time I saw them I asked why they are traveling in a pair; I have rarely seen 2 Game Warden (Wildlife Officers) traveling in one vehicle. Seems the vehicle of one of them is mechanically challenged at the moment. Anyways, these guys have been pretty polite and sociable. I did mention to them about folks climbing over the Galena Boardwalk fence which is locked for safety reasons, hope no one gets hurt in the meantime but I see folks climbing over each time I've been nearby fishing.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> We as sportsman are their eyes in the field


That's why I'm on this board, and specifically the Central Ohio section. You guys are reporters on the conditions.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for starting a positive thread about our Wildlife Officers. I firmly believe they are good dudes, doing a very hard job, and are under funded and under paid.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

No problem... I agree they don't get enough credit/thanks for what they do, this goes for all law enforcement and first responders.

Hey, I am also glad at all that have seen and will see this post in which may have not had an experience with a Game Warden. 

Cheers


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I think the only people who have a problem with game wardens are those people trying to get away with something and get caught.

If you've done nothing wrong there shouldn't a problem.


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Checked me several times between turkey ,duck,deer and fishing and believe he does his job very well.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

When I was a young lad I remember my Dad being checked once, I was under 16 at teh time.

Now I think I get checked about every other time out when Hunting. Not as often when fishing, but I still get checked. Every single time has been a pleasant experience, except one, They are always nice to make small talk with and very willing to let you know where hot spots are.

The only bad experience I've had was this past Duck season. We we layout hunting in a harvested corn field and he wanted to site us for hunting over bait because he found some corn kernels in the field over by the entrance to the field. Imagine that, corn kernals in a corn harvested corn filed. We explained that we did not put it there and he could go ask the farmer about it if he a problem with it.

In the end we were not sited, but it took over an hout out of our day and we had to watch 2 flocks of geese go by.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

OrangeMilk said:


> When I was a young lad I remember my Dad being checked once, I was under 16 at teh time.
> 
> Now I think I get checked about every other time out when Hunting. Not as often when fishing, but I still get checked. Every single time has been a pleasant experience, except one, They are always nice to make small talk with and very willing to let you know where hot spots are.
> 
> ...



"... corn kernels in a corn harvested corn field" Sorry to hear this one incident happened to you but I'd consider it a bad experience as well. I have not had a bad experience as of yet and do not recall my parents either; just hope never to have a bad experience ever. Their Attitude, Approach, and Social skills is a plus - for the most part have not had any WO/GW approach me with a hostile / bad attitude. I think the corn experience reply from me would have been "...come on, really? Corn in a harvested corn field :what: ". Glad to hear you were not sited, hope you still got some birds


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I was stopped a couple times last year on Alum and never had a problem - I was even stopped in the boat out on the water and all they wanted to do was give my son a Free Ice Cream Cone Coupon for wearing his life jacket. I am glad they are out checking things.


----------

